# Finally...



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 13, 2008)

I am going to read it for the first time. I cannot believe I have not read it before.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 13, 2008)

What an awesome book. Read it a few times and listened to it on Mp3 also. My kid Joshua Caleb did his 5th grade book report on it. He got an A. I laminated it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 13, 2008)

Pilgrim's Progress Josh...


----------



## toddpedlar (May 13, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Pilgrim's Progress Josh...



Randy must be clairvoyant, because neither I nor Josh could figure out what book you were talking about...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 13, 2008)

My bad.  

I thought about that after I posted it. Thinking that "well I posted it in the Pilgrim's Progress Forum..."...


----------



## Grymir (May 13, 2008)

It's a great book. You will enjoy it!! I was hesitant at first. Until I read it. Change my life.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 13, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> My bad.
> 
> I thought about that after I posted it. Thinking that "well I posted it in the Pilgrim's Progress Forum..."...






It is a great work. I remember when I was in high school it was still on the required reading list along with Mere Christianity,the Screwtape Letters, and Robinson Crusoe. One would be hard pressed to find that on a reading list in public high schools today.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 13, 2008)

It is a good read. Be sure to read both parts one and two!


----------



## toddpedlar (May 13, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> My bad.
> 
> I thought about that after I posted it. Thinking that "well I posted it in the Pilgrim's Progress Forum..."...



Alright, some of us are just slow


----------



## bookslover (May 13, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> It is a great work. I remember when I was in high school it was still on the required reading list along with Mere Christianity,the Screwtape Letters, and Robinson Crusoe. One would be hard pressed to find that on a reading list in public high schools today.



In the bookstore of a community college, several years ago, I saw Jonathan Edwards's sermon "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God" being sold (in booklet form) as *required reading* in an English course. God always finds a way to get His Word out.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 13, 2008)

I love that. I was reading it on the bus the other day and it gave opportunity to present the Gospel to an unknown person.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 13, 2008)

I have to admit that I have never read it in its entirety but I have heard a dramatized word for word audio version that was quite well done.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 13, 2008)

bookslover said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a great work. I remember when I was in high school it was still on the required reading list along with Mere Christianity,the Screwtape Letters, and Robinson Crusoe. One would be hard pressed to find that on a reading list in public high schools today.
> ...



I had to read it for 10th Grade English in a Roman Catholic high school.


----------



## Timothy William (May 14, 2008)

I shall make myself very unpopular and say I didn't particularly like Pilgrim's Progress. _Grace Abounding..._ was a great book though.


----------



## MOSES (May 14, 2008)

Timothy William said:


> I shall make myself very unpopular and say I didn't particularly like Pilgrim's Progress.



Yes...I did not particularly like "Pilgrims" i.e., Christians...progress either...I thought his progress was quite slow, and being the impatient fellow that I am, I desired he get that burden off his back as soon as possible.

Oh wait...you meant you did not like the actual story.

Are you kidding me...


note: perhaps I found pilgrims (Christians) progress was too slow because I find such "slowness" in myself.


----------

